# Problème Airport express wifi freebox macbook



## darod (23 Août 2007)

Hello,

Je viens d'acheter une airport express afin d'écouter itunes sur ma chaine hifi.
J'ai tout fait comme demandé:

Airport branché, vert puis clignote orange.
Utilitaire aiport lancé, il trouve l'airport, tout va bien. Configurer puis utiliser airport express pour chaine hifi en utilisant un réseau existant. Il me demande si je veux basculer, à ce moment, je perds internet. Puis je rentre les coordonnées de mon réseau wifi de la freebox avec le nom puis le mot de passe WEP. Tout se passe bien puis il me dit que l'airport express redémarre et là il ne le trouve plus!! Clignote orange!
Je précise que ma freebox est bien configurée routeur wifi car je peux être sur internet avec plusieurs mac en wifi en même temps.

Où ai-je merdé?!!

Help!!


----------



## darod (23 Août 2007)

Allo? 
Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

oups du calme 
primo, ta freebox fait Wifi déjà?

Si oui, il faut passer ta borne express en WDS et vérifier le mode pont.
Mais mon avis c'est que tu as un problème de sécruité oud 'adresse mac entre l'airport et la freebox.


----------



## darod (23 Août 2007)

Ma freebox HD est wifi oui, et j'ai déjà pu connecter plusieurs ordi dessus.
C'est quoi "passer ma borne en WDS"?


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

darod a dit:


> Ma freebox HD est wifi oui, et j'ai déjà pu connecter plusieurs ordi dessus.
> C'est quoi "passer ma borne en WDS"?



En clair, ta borne ne va être qu'un relai. Dans application, utilitaire prend admin airport (sinon charge le sur apple) et là tu vas détecter ta borne et pouvoir la paramétrer finement
je te ferai des captures écran si nécessaires (euh... j'ai pas d'express sous la main mais bon)
Bref dernier onglet WDS, et là tu sélectionnes borne relai, note sa mac adresse et rentre la dans le filtrage du routeur
Tu sais configurer un routeur type box? sinon va sur le fil dédié à free

je suis d'ailleurs sûr que ton problème à l'identique a déjà été traité


----------



## darod (23 Août 2007)

Ok, j'ai fait comme tu dis mais il me demande l'identifiant de l'airport principal...?


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

darod a dit:


> Ok je vais tester ça...mais moi je l'ai fais avec utilitaire airport pas admin...Je ne sais pas lequel il faut utiliser du coup!!



hé ben non, je te conseille d'utiliser utilitaire admin airport graphite ou snow
Mais où le trouver? sur apple à mon avis

Parce qu'utilitaire airport ne permet pas de gérer efficacement les express (j'ai encore eu le cas hier...)


----------



## darod (24 Août 2007)

Et l'identifiant de l'airport principal c'est quoi?


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

darod a dit:


> Et l'identifiant de l'airport principal c'est quoi?



c'est le nom de la carte wifi de la box  qui à mon avis est différent du nom du SSID
il faudra aussi sûrement saisir un mot de passe


----------



## darod (24 Août 2007)

J'ai la dernière freebox HD avec wifi intégré...
Comment je trouve le nom de cette carte?
Autre question. Ne devrais-je pas plutôt rejoindre un réseau existant avec ma airport express? cad le réseau wifi de ma box qui fonctionne?
J'ai fait créer un réseau hier, et Itunes marche sur ma chaine, mais la borne clignote toujours orange, et j'ai du coup 2 réseaux, un pour internet, un pour la borne, je dois switcher entre les 2!!!
J'en ai marre! c quoi la soluce?


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

darod a dit:


> J'ai la dernière freebox HD avec wifi intégré...
> Comment je trouve le nom de cette carte?
> Autre question. Ne devrais-je pas plutôt rejoindre un réseau existant avec ma airport express? cad le réseau wifi de ma box qui fonctionne?
> J'ai fait créer un réseau hier, et Itunes marche sur ma chaine, mais la borne clignote toujours orange, et j'ai du coup 2 réseaux, un pour internet, un pour la borne, je dois switcher entre les 2!!!
> J'en ai marre! c quoi la soluce?



La solution, c'est que ta borne soit relai de la première. Donc rejoindre un réseau existant (mais ce qui va revenir au même que ce que je te disais, seul 'linterface diffère)


----------



## darod (24 Août 2007)

J'ai réussi!!
Merci les gars!


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

darod a dit:


> J'ai réussi!!
> Merci les gars!


----------



## Jellybass (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

je ne vais pas vous demander de tout répéter ce qui a été dit précédement, mais j'aimerais savoir une chose avant de continuer mes recherches :

Est-il possible (ou non) d'utiliser l'airport express comme "relai" wifi sans connection filaire entre cette dernière et la box diffusant le réseau ?

C'est certainement une question stupide, je m'en excuse. :rose:


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne vais pas vous demander de tout répéter ce qui a été dit précédement, mais j'aimerais savoir une chose avant de continuer mes recherches :
> 
> ...



à priori oui, avec une box qui émet elle même en wifi. Le signal doit arriver quelque part donc partir de quelque part


----------



## Jellybass (18 Janvier 2008)

J'ai trouvé.  Y a pas plus simple.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2008)

hop là : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4552777&postcount=12


----------



## Jellybass (22 Janvier 2008)

Jolie explication.   

J'ai maintenant un soucis avec mon imprimante.   Il s'agit d'une Epson DX4050 connectée à l'Aiport express par USB. L'imprimante est reconnue et il est possible de lancer des impressions, mais celles-ci s'arrêtent après seulement quelques lignes, comme si la connection était coupée. :mouais: 

Quant à la fonction scanner, le pilote ne semble par la gérer via la connexion wifi.

De quoi s'agit-il ? Pilote incompatible airport express ? Léopard capricieux ? :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Jolie explication.
> 
> J'ai maintenant un soucis avec mon imprimante.   Il s'agit d'une Epson DX4050 connectée à l'Aiport express par USB. L'imprimante est reconnue et il est possible de lancer des impressions, mais celles-ci s'arrêtent après seulement quelques lignes, comme si la connection était coupée. :mouais:
> 
> ...


Pour la fonction scanner, je pense que c'est normal. Il te faudrait une multifonction wi-fi pour ça.


----------



## Jellybass (22 Janvier 2008)

Oui, c'est ce que je me dis. Ce n'est pas trop grave, je ne passe pas mes journées à scanner des documents.  

Par contre, c'est très contrariant de ne pas pouvoir imprimer.


----------

